# Clamp-on rod holder options for platform



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm trying to get an idea of what's out there in terms of clamp-on rod holders that will fit on the larger tubing used in poling platform legs. The legs on mine are 1-5/8" O.D.

So far, the only adjustable angle holders I've been able to find that will fit tubing that big are these from Taco that say they fit 1-11/16" and 1-15/16" O.D. http://tacomarine.com/product/F16-2630-POL-1/Stainless-Steel-Clamp-on-Adjustable-Rod-Holder

Lee's makes some that fit large tubing, but the angle isn't adjustable.

Surely there's something else on the market. The Taco ones look good, and I'm sure even if they're a little too large I can line them with SeaDek or something to make them fit. But it's hard to believe there's only one company making something like this?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Amarine-made...470332553&sr=8-9&keywords=clamp+on+rod+holder

Amazon has a ton here's one that should work.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I use one of these from cuda custom. I've got the one with the slit to put a knife in too. Only one that would fit the tubing on my poling platform. 

http://cudascustoms.com/gallery/index.php/Boat-marine-rod-holders-clamp-on


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Be real careful about that first one. Itsaid "stainless".
Stainless what? Also, many of those have a chrome plated zinc clamp portion. You get what you pay for!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I have one lees rod holder
http://www.tackledirect.com/lees-tackle-clamp-on-vertical-rod-holders.html
Not cheap and have been meaning to buy another one but I keep forgetting to measure the diameter of tubing


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I feel dumb not finding those on Amazon, mattdsolomo. Had seen that brand, but didn't find the ones for larger tubing.

I just read a couple of threads elsewhere about the quality, and the feedback is actually pretty positive. Hard to believe at that price.

Looks like it's a Chinese company that's just recently started selling in the U.S. Much of their stuff looks like nearly exact copies of known brands. Check out their pumps, for example. Look familiar? http://amarinemade.com/index.php/catagory/marine-electrical-parts/pumps

Very strange...

The Cuda one's look cool, but wouldn't work with my platform. Same with the Lee's. I need something that can "rotate."


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

My favorite clamp on are the Down East Salty S10 rod holders, although I am unsure if they have a clamp for tubing.

You could also look at scotty, they have removable rod holders with various base mounts. You could always bolt in a base, and then only place the rod holder on when needed.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

C.E. Smith or Lees if you like quality

The smith actually held up better on my dads contenders than the lees
The lees mildewed 
The smith did not and were more exposed


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

CrappieFisherman said:


> My favorite clamp on are the Down East Salty S10 rod holders, although I am unsure if they have a clamp for tubing.
> 
> You could also look at scotty, they have removable rod holders with various base mounts. You could always bolt in a base, and then only place the rod holder on when needed.


Those Down East rodholders are how you say "different"

Ive never seen a real wood clamp rod holder before

What do you clamp that to?


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

The Down East rodholders (http://www.down-east.com/website_006.htm) are great for transom or gunwale mounting. Granted, you need a boat that can support those type of mounts. This means either a flat transom, or a flat gunwale (could be clamped on vertical, and the rod holder adjusted). You see these used a lot on aluminum boats, and I used them on my 12.5 ft zodiac. Granted, they are not for every boat, but if you can use them, they are fantastic. To release the rod, all you do is lift straight up. I used mine in both fresh and salt, and they held up just fine (just a rinse and some WD every once in a while). They also had no issue with a 30 lbs blue catfish, and could have handled a much larger fish.

For the Scotty rodholders, I was thinking of one of these mounts:
http://www.scotty.com/fishing-gear-equipment/rod-holders/rail-mounts.htm

That way, you can remove the rodholder when you'd like, but can adjust to any angle.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

I have a Lee's on mine. My pipe seems to be 1 5/8". There is a listing on EBay right now for a pair (2) Lee's vertical mount for $100. They are black which I think would look great on your boat.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the Lee's tip. That does look like a good fit.

Funny, when I was a kid in northern Nevada, we had a 13' Gregor aluminum car-topper that had those Down-East rod holders clamped on the gunnels. Haven't seen them since. But they sure did take a beating.

On my last skiff, I had a couple of Scotty type bases screwed to the forward bulkhead. They were actually really handy. It was easy to take the actual rod holders out when you didn't need them, or they worked great for slow trolling or soaking chunks.

I was sort of considering using a Scotty on my platform, but I was thinking more of using this base (http://www.austinkayak.com/products/449/Scotty-Compact-Threaded-Deck-Mount-444.html) and drilling it through the platform deck. I just can't bring myself to drill a big hole in it yet though.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have that style ^^^ on my tower bar. They aren't Scotty its Railblaza. It has a star port that you can detach and swap accessories out like cup holder etc. The little ports were all over my boat when I bought it and I wasn't crazy about it but now love them.


----------



## Roger Douglas (Nov 11, 2015)

For testing purposes I attached a Scotty base to the top of my platform with zip ties. I have both regular and fly rod holders to insert into the base. I will try in different locations before doing anything permanent. I think I would rather have the rod more horizontal to the boat than sticking up around me. Seems the vertical mount would get in the way of the push pole. I will try both vertical and horizontal and see which is best. I do want something for spinning and fly rods. 

There is a curve cut in the base so it fits the tube just right. A like piece of material as a backing or clamp and four bolts would make it secure.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Like this?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Now that's cool. Not as sexy as stainless, but looks more practical.


----------



## Roger Douglas (Nov 11, 2015)

My Scotty base is the rectangle type that I had mounted on a kayak and I have it on top. So the rod will be the same height as the push pole holder. I do like that clamp for a tube.

I see the advantage of the Scotty is you can point the rod in any direction. Many positions from vertical to Horizontal and 360 degrees for those. It also pops off when not needed or trailering.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Hardluk, is that push pole holder visible in the background a Railblaza part too?


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes, it has the same base and you can pop it out and swap in a LED nav light.


----------

